# Has anyone heard from AFI that they got in??



## RandMcnally (Apr 2, 2007)

I went down for an interview a couple of weeks ago and am checking the mail every day; however, i was wondering if anyone has heard from AFI regarding their acceptence.


----------



## Tima (Apr 2, 2007)

My interview is tomorrow at 11am so obviously i havent heard from them yet. I dont think you hear till they complete interviews. So around mid April Im thinking...


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 2, 2007)

Their website says "in a letter dated April 16th, 2007...." applicants will be notified of their acceptance.

I was told by Bob Mandel to call them if I heard from my other schools, had a decision deadline, and still hadn't heard from them yet.


Good luck tomorrow, T.


----------



## Tima (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, Jayimess,

They actually ask you what other schools you applied to? Isnt that wrong?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 3, 2007)

I expected it, I didn't see anything wrong with it.

The UCLA guys did it, too.

Maybe it's the start of that bargaining I was asking about.

Best of luck today.


----------



## Tima (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh thanks Jayimess.

I just got out of the interview. YOU WILL NOT BELIEVE how much it cost me to get to AFI and back to my hotel!!! 140 DOLLARS just for a taxi ride back and forth! AND to top it off, after realizing I may be in debt just by taking this trip, I decided to treat myself to a 40 dollar lunch at the Westin Hotel. I ordered a shrimp chipotle appetizer (as my main dish), that literally consisted of 4 pieces of avocados and 4 pieces of shrimp, along with tirimasu and a cappaccino! Now I realize that I acted on a maniacal impulse.

My interview...oh jeez. I dont know if i feel too confident. Though it was relaxed and 'chill', I messed up in one part. I was talking about my favorite directors, Majid Majidi and Vittorio De Sica. He asked me who else I liked, and I said, "alot of the italian ones" and when he asked me who, i blanked, even though I know their names like my own name. For some reason I the name "Visconti" was not coming out of my mouth ...so I named his film "ossession" and "tera tremma" and so then McBride comforted me by saying "Oh yes, Visconti". 

Another messup: they asked me what contemporary directors I admire and I kinda looked around and tried to come up with something, but I honestly dont have a HERO American contemporary director...so I said "Polanski" but kinda like a question and not an answer like I was forced to chose him. I like a lot of contemporary films, its just that I don't have a favorite director because most of them are all over the place today and don't really seem to have a specific theme like the more classic ones do. I wanted to mention Josh Marston, but he is an independent filmmaker and has really only made one film or Vadim Perelman, but he too has only made one film. 

Oh and Jayimess, they asked me how I plan on paying for school. I said "loans" "my parents" and "a bit of my savings". And they told me its not possible to work while enrolled in the program. 

Other than that it went well. I loved the faculty, THEY were amazing! And I loved the school itself, IT was amazing!


Sorry for venting, I had to do it somewhere where people would understand me...


----------



## Tima (Apr 3, 2007)

Does anyone want to comment on my faux pas?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't worry about it. Chalk it up to nerves and know that the head of my directing interview at UCLA said that its the ones who aren't nervous that they worry about...

But yeah, the cost of applying and then of attending film school-- ridiculous. It hurts me just to think about it.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 3, 2007)

Tima,

I mentioned that I really enjoy non-linear (in time) films, and films that tell several stories about different people that merge into one amazing story.  Then I pulled an "Italian ones" of my own.

I said I really loved PTA's "Magnolia."  Gill Dennis jumped on it, and asked me a question about John C. Reilly's character as it pertains to story structure.

I couldn't remember the scenes he brought up to save my life.  He helped me along, and I eventually said on my own what he was looking for story-wise, but I felt like an idiot.

I'm wondering if they didn't ask me about money because my personal narrative statement clearly describes my path to becoming an orphan...maybe they plan on giving me some dough!!

I think you did fine, Tima.  And I know how it feels to drop a load, I spent over $2K in NYC to visit UCLA.


----------



## Tima (Apr 3, 2007)

Winterreverie and Jayimess,

Thank you both for cheering me up 
I hope by mid April all of us will receive good tidings. Fingers crossed


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 3, 2007)

Glad to help.

Incidentally, I just finally did my FAFSA...I didn't know you could do it before acceptance till yesterday.

My EFC is $611.

I'm so screwed.


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 3, 2007)

I'll one up you, my EFC was $0, How sad is that...

 

*crosses her fingers for something other than loans*


----------



## Tima (Apr 3, 2007)

My family is supposedly well off, or it seems. But I think my EFC was really low too. Maybe its cuz my dad lost a (or all) fortune this year in real estate?? Unfortunately or fortunately in America, even you, yourself, cant grasp _your own _ financial status...capitalism and its loan system...

Maybe I shouldn't complain...


----------



## RandMcnally (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, sounds like quite an adventure you guys had to go visit the school.  Lunch at the Westin, by the way, was a great impulse and you must have not felt like a starving student until you saw how small the portions were.  Whims are great.  Although it didn't cost me that much to get there from Vancouver, I didnt have a passport when they called me up for an interview so I had to drive over the boarder and catch a plane out of seattle which was a bit of a pain in the ass.  Love the loopholes in security.


----------



## RandMcnally (Apr 4, 2007)

and p.s. whats this EFC and FAFSA that you guys are talking about?


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 4, 2007)

Fafsa- the application for federal student aid.

EFC- Estimated family contribution


----------

